# Hello, I'm Hebert, this is my first post my ink drawings



## Hebert (Sep 20, 2013)

O GRITO

































































































CRAZY DRAW , MODERN MONA LISA 











NEW DRAW 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3-jwD-zK9U


----------



## Hebert (Sep 20, 2013)

*see more here*

http://youtu.be/hO2QMSJYZFo


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

really really cool Hebert - WELCOME!!


----------



## Hebert (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Jeff


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Our man Jeff said:


> really really cool Hebert - WELCOME!!


What he said! :thumbs up:


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

These are really fantastic. I love the 5th one down. The multi colored hugh ! So good.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome Hebert! Your art is truly magnificent.  I like them all!


----------



## Hebert (Sep 20, 2013)

*Thanks for all comments, they are very important to me, thank you so much.*


----------



## Hebert (Sep 20, 2013)

VIDEO ART
http://youtu.be/bx9p971mPH4


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

WOW!!! I love the line work in the first picture and the second is great.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Pinhead is badass. 
keep it up man.


----------



## OmarAlvarezArt (Mar 8, 2014)

*Very Cool*

Awesome art! Thanks for sharing. I hope we see more.

Mixed Media Acrylic Paintings and Ink Drawings
http://www.omaralvarezart.blogspot.com
http://www.omaralvarezart.com


----------

